# How much Is these bottles worth



## wvhillbilly (May 21, 2006)

I would like to know if anyone knows the value or have any info on these bottles[&:]  


 An 8in tall clear WHITE HOUSE VINEGAR bottle.


 A D-105529 pat.aqua, Coca-Cola bottle dated between 1938-1951 with Parkersburg, W.Va. on its bottom.


 A Royal Crown 1957 bottle.


 And an amber, Schmulbach Brewing Co., Wheeling, W. Va. dated between 1882-1914.

 Any info or values on these would greatly be apprecited..


----------



## wvhillbilly (May 22, 2006)

Here is the White House Vinegar bottle!


----------



## walkingstick (May 22, 2006)

> Parkersburg, w.va.


 
 Born and raised there.


----------



## wvhillbilly (May 22, 2006)

Folsom, WV but here it is anyway


 This is the bottom of the Coca-Cola bottle


----------



## wvhillbilly (May 22, 2006)

The other 3 bottles


----------



## wvhillbilly (May 22, 2006)

Someone has offered to trade me a White House Vinegar 1 gal. jug for my Schmulbach Brewing Co. bottle pictured above. I haven't seen it yet but I was wondering if the White House bottles are worth anything compared to my Schmulbach bottle or if it was an even trade[X(]  I'am only 15 and just getting into this stuff so any help is apprecited!


----------



## capsoda (May 22, 2006)

Hey WV. The gallonWhiteHouse vinegar jug is only worth about 20 bucks unless it is pale green. It would probably be  a good trade. Most beer bottles don't command very high prices.

 The coke is worth $5 to $10, the RC about $4 {make a paste with baking soda and water and clean it. Your Whitehouse jar is worth about $20 and is not as common as the jugs. 

 Oh yeah, Welcome to the forum and to the hobby, it's a desease and very infectious.


----------



## wvhillbilly (May 23, 2006)

thanks for the reply


----------



## cc6pack (May 23, 2006)

wv,

 The Coke is listed as common, whatever you can get out of it.


----------



## wvhillbilly (May 24, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Hey WV. The gallonWhiteHouse vinegar jug is only worth about 20 bucks unless it is pale green. It would probably be  a good trade. Most beer bottles don't command very high prices.
> 
> ...


 

 Is this selling at an antique shop or an individual??


----------



## capsoda (May 24, 2006)

Pretty much either way.They are only worth what someone will pay. They are fairly common.


----------

